# Nobody???



## M&P40 (Jan 3, 2007)

hmmm...no posts from Illinois? well i guess ill just be the first to make it be know that im from IL...surely theres got to be some other forum members from illinois, huh?

well if there is, speak up, i say!

:smt1099


----------



## bh-il (Jan 23, 2007)

*Me Too*

Located in Central Illinois too.

Springfield to be exact.


----------



## InTheDawghouse (Feb 13, 2007)

Me also. from Northeast Illinois


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I lived near Collinsville for about a year back in the late '60s. Nice state.

Illinois was one of the few place I lived that had all four seasons.

WM


----------



## navy80to04 (Aug 1, 2007)

Columbia, Il.
I get to go to mo and carry


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

You should move to a free state. Join us in AZ.


----------



## tholmes876 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am in IL as well, but not for long. Moving to Pensacola this Summer once I finish school here and get orders there... :smt1099

Also, IL is TERRIBLE as far as the 2nd Amendment goes. We are one of 2 states that does not have any legal provisions for CCW at all. I can't wait to move to a free state.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

tholmes876 said:


> I am in IL as well, but not for long. Moving to Pensacola this Summer once I finish school here and get orders there... :smt1099
> 
> Also, IL is TERRIBLE as far as the 2nd Amendment goes. We are one of 2 states that does not have any legal provisions for CCW at all. I can't wait to move to a free state.


I moved out of Illinois a little over 2 months ago, and I'm loving every minute of it! :supz:


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

Smack dab in Chicagoland......


----------



## HRO923 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello everone im 20min NW of Chicago.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Nothwest Indiana....Close to Chicago I guess...

Willy


----------



## Korben7p3c (Dec 23, 2008)

*Illinois...*

I'll chime in. How about Decatur~



M&P40 said:


> hmmm...no posts from Illinois? well i guess ill just be the first to make it be know that im from IL...surely theres got to be some other forum members from illinois, huh?
> 
> well if there is, speak up, i say!
> 
> :smt1099


----------



## Centerfired9mm (Mar 17, 2008)

*Me Too*

I'm in Central Illinois too. See you all at the range. :smt023


----------



## NuckinFoob (Jan 8, 2009)

Centerfired9mm said:


> I'm in Central Illinois too. See you all at the range. :smt023


where abouts? I go to EIU in Charleston.

i'll be hitting up the gun stores in Champaign soon to get my XDm.

any places u recommend around there? or w/e like an hour or so of Charleston?


----------



## gasuman (Oct 30, 2008)

W/C IL here. I would move, but then I would be a non resident and get hammered for coming to IL and hunting deer!


----------



## twolfe84 (Feb 17, 2009)

*From ILL*

Hello I am Orginally from the North Central Illinois I am in the military and stationed in Virginia I am new to this forum. I come home to ILL once a year and I bring my guns home to shoot at my parents place in the ILL Valley


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

I live in Wisconsin but I live right by the IL boarder.


----------



## Centerfired9mm (Mar 17, 2008)

NuckinFoob said:


> where abouts? I go to EIU in Charleston.
> 
> i'll be hitting up the gun stores in Champaign soon to get my XDm.
> 
> any places u recommend around there? or w/e like an hour or so of Charleston?


Sorry Nuck, I can't recommend anything for you. My son went to EIU so I know something about the Charleston-Mattoon area but I don't know if there is anyplace to shoot around there.

I live in East Peoria, couple of hours north of you. Good luck finding somewhere to shoot the XDm. I have an XD9 service and love it.


----------



## DaltonGang (Feb 21, 2009)

Paxton Il.


----------



## artman (Mar 2, 2009)

Right by Ohare airport. :smt076:mrgreen:


----------



## dnyce8523 (Feb 21, 2009)

Moline, IL right on iowa/illinois border


----------



## cig (Apr 17, 2009)

Alton Il. Right next to St.Louis :smt033


----------



## Slammed (May 6, 2009)

Shorewood IL here,but also a place in Mesa AZ!!!!


----------



## ebear (May 7, 2009)

*i here!!!*

elgin illinois.....work in Chicago....weeeeeeehhhoooooo!!!!:smt076


----------



## DEVILDOG24 (May 5, 2009)

I GREW UP IN THE PEOPLES REPUBLIC OF ILLINOIS(jacksonville). MOVED TO GEORGIA 23 YEARS AGO. HAVE BEEN LEGALLY ARMED EVER SINCE. IT IS SAD YOU HAVE NO WAY TO PROTECT YOURSELF OR YOUR FAMILIES.


----------



## SIS (May 1, 2009)

Embarrassed, I'm also from the state of our fearless leader :smt022 on the illinois/Indiana border.

Moving out of this corrupt/hideous state to Arizona soon :smt023


----------



## JAZ (May 30, 2009)

Also live in Il on the In border- huge Cabela's 5 mins. away but it is in IN. I have to drive way up north for a Cabelas or west to a Gander Mtn.


----------



## Mojo1094 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm here too. I can be found running from the cops on a green motorcycle.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Mojo1094 said:


> I'm here too. I can be found running from the cops on a green motorcycle.


Hmmm ....

Be careful:



> *• PROHIBITED TOPICS:* The discussion of any illegal activity is strictly prohibited. This is a no-tolerance issue. Members who are in violation of this rule will have their accounts closed upon the first infraction with no warnings given. SHTF, TEOWAWKI, & Zombies: SHTF (S#*t Hits The Fan), TEOWAWKI (The End of The World As We Know It) and Zombie threads (this includes any fictitious or yet to be verified creature) are prohibited. Legitimate discussion about short-term survival from a natural disaster like a hurricane or flood will be allowed, but will be closely moderated and threads closed without warning at the first sign of deviation. Violations of this rule will result in warnings and account closure depending on the frequency and severity of the offensives. "Gangsta" talk: "Gangsta" talk and slang is prohibited. Depending on the severity of the infraction, a member may receive a simple warning or may have their account closed.


Be sure to go here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/misc.php?do=page&template=forum_guidelines

And welcome aboard.

:smt1099

WM


----------



## RobK (May 14, 2010)

Central IL here. 

Hey, maybe something is going to change. The Chicago Gun Ban Case, a pro 2nd Amendment Governor is leading in the polls, the people are upset.... AND I heard today that a HUGE Bass Pro Shop is planning to start construction near East Peoria.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Rockford, Illinois reporting as ordered:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Old Padawan said:


> You should move to a free state. Join us in AZ.


Glad to see there are so many Patriotic Illinois Citizens on the forum. My hopes and prayers are with you on the possible Pro 2A Governor. Keep fighting for your rights. It will happen one day.

Kudos to AZ, for having the balls to do what needs to be done, and do the job that the Federal Government is supposed to do but won't.
Know too that there are 14 other states that are seriously considering doing the same thing AZ has done. So your state is not the only one that feels our Federal Government is not protecting our Country the way it is obligated to do.
And screw those cities that are boycotting AZ for being a Real American State. 
If MO was as hard hit with crime from Illegal Aliens as AZ is I would hope they would take the same actions.
+100 to your Governor and State Legislature for doing the right thing. And to the Arizona Citizens for supporting their actions. 
Preservation of ones self and State must come first, otherwise you can not survive to help others in the future.
:smt1099:smt1099:smt1099 Arizona :smt180


----------



## 1LOWTRK (Mar 23, 2010)

Southwest suburb of Chicago here. Near midway


----------



## Bud (May 17, 2010)

*I am in Illinois and new to HandGun Forum*

I am a retired soldier and also a retired IL LEO.

Obviously, I am not young.
I am passioinate about my right to carry and also trying to get Illinois law changed so all of you can carry.

I have one of the very rare Illinois Concealed Carry permits as a retired LEO. That just means I really have to hide my carry piece because after almost 40 years of not being allowed to carry a firearm, Illinois residents have a tendency to over react when they see or catch a glimpse of a gun.

I belong to the NRA and the Illinois State Rifle Association and I am subscribing member of

*Illinois Carry*

I am hosting a Right to Carry Town Hall meeting for LaSalle County on June 13. There are currently town hall meetings scheduled for Winnebago County (May 26) Cook County (south) (May 27) Will County (May 25) Rock Island (June 12) St. Clair County on June 18 and a multi-county Town Hall at Fairfield IL on June 26.

For information go to the Illinois Carry website and learn more.

For far to long, the politicians of Cook County and owned by Richard Daley have controlled Illinois politics and restricted our rights as promised by the 2nd Amendment of the US Constitution. The US Supreme Court will soon issue a decision on McDonald v. Chicago and we believe our right to own firearms will be restored.
If you really want to make a difference then help us fight.

Sorry for the bandwidth and I look forward to meeting many of you in the near future.

Bud Harton


----------



## PistolChick86 (Aug 24, 2012)

Wheeling, IL. My husband and I are wanting ccw to pass. Any new news on any attempts to pass it?!?!


----------



## scottemory72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm from Lacon IL, small town near Peoria. My town is full of gun owners, mostly hunters. I also have three police officers within two blocks of my house, so needless to say it's a nice neighborhood.


----------



## plinker56 (Jan 29, 2010)

Central Ill. south of Champaign


----------



## 92td (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, at last we are finally getting CCW, unfortunately they are trying to make it as much as a PITA as possible... anyway I live 12 miles north of the old capital city Vandalia if anyone else knows where that is....BFE


----------



## Kat3eWhit (Sep 6, 2013)

surely theres got to be some other forum members from illinois, huh?


----------



## Junglebob (Feb 9, 2014)

Kat3eWhit said:


> surely theres got to be some other forum members from illinois, huh?


I'm from Southern Illinois, that's south of Interstate 64, and over 300 miles from Chicago. Like Bud I'm on the Illinoiscarry.com forum.

I've had my Illinois CHL since March of this year. I don't find a lot of CPZs around here other than those mandated to be so in the carry law. There is even a bank in the area that has a sign that says legal concealed carry is welcome.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

we thought all the guns had been confiscated in Il. ????


----------

